

Screen Your Genome Under $512, Open Sourcing Biology With OpenPCR - rudenoise
http://arduino.cc/blog/2011/07/07/screen-your-genome-under-512-open-sourcing-biology-with-openpcr/

======
gourneau
That title is really misleading. PCR is a step needed to sequence DNA. But,
only replicates DNA.

